# Magazine extensions



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find the magazine extension for my P99C? It came with one and I just bought two S&W mags that I want to put the extensions on.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

if you are talkig about the pinky extension.....
call Waltheramerica (S&W) or call S&W and see if they have any leftover from their SW99c production


----------



## unclejeffy (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.germanguns.de/exportindex.htm

I've bought here before, shipping is not too painfully long.


----------

